# newbie substrate frustration



## rtague (Jun 12, 2008)

Guys please help a newbie decide on a substrate.Why do a lot of you experienced guys NOT use eco complete,florite etc.I'm see a lot of reference to ''dirted'' tanks,could someone explain what this is?or recommend a good off the shelf substrate,thanks.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been happy with my results with Tahitian moon sand (black). It's off the shelf, and looking back I'm glad to have started out with an inert substrate rather than starting out with a nutrient-rich substrate. But then, I'm low-key (read: lazy haha) and didn't mind a slow start with few plants, low nutrients, and low light, and then gradually increasing everything.

Dirted tanks have mineralized soil substrates, I think there's a whole sticky thread on making it!


----------



## rtague (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks bud ,appreciate the reply.What are the benefits of starting with an inert substrate as opposed to a nutrient rich substrate?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The threads you want to read are:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html This very long, but the first few posts are what you need.

http://infographics.myaquacalc.com/?p=316 This is a simplified graphic version of the above.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/84918-suitable-soils-walstad-method.html Discusses different soils suitable for low-tech tanks.

I think that soil substrates are the easiest for planted tanks. Although they take more preparation, they are much less expensive that commercial substrates and give better results (with the possible exception of ADA Aquasoil).


----------



## rtague (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Michael, great reading.


----------

